# Aged autonomo



## Tio (Mar 28, 2013)

I have searched several web sites but can't find the answer, perhaps someone could explain to me please. I am well and truly retired but still working as a stained glass artist. As an autonomo, do I have to pay a monthly fee even though I am retired?.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

As far as I know, if you are registered as autonomo you still have to pay the monthly fee. Best thing is to unregister as I don't think you need it now and then declare any earnings each year when you file your tax return.


----------



## Tio (Mar 28, 2013)

thrax said:


> As far as I know, if you are registered as autonomo you still have to pay the monthly fee. Best thing is to unregister as I don't think you need it now and then declare any earnings each year when you file your tax return.


Thanks for that. I'm not actually in Spain yet, should be in March. Do you happen to know anyone who has a stained glass workshop in the Malaga area?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tio said:


> Thanks for that. I'm not actually in Spain yet, should be in March. Do you happen to know anyone who has a stained glass workshop in the Malaga area?


I'm pretty sure it's the other way round to what thrax has posted

he's correct that you can't be self-employed (or employed for payment for that matter) when you are in receipt of a pension - but from everything I've read, the way it works in Spain, is that you cannot get the pension until you stop paid work

You need to see a gestor when you get here, & before you start any work for which you'll be charging


----------



## Tio (Mar 28, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the other way round to what thrax has posted
> 
> he's correct that you can't be self-employed (or employed for payment for that matter) when you are in receipt of a pension - but from everything I've read, the way it works in Spain, is that you cannot get the pension until you stop paid work
> 
> You need to see a gestor when you get here, & before you start any work for which you'll be charging


OK I take your point, I would obviously get some proper advice before I actually started it. I find your comment "you can't be self-employed (or employed for payment for that matter) when you are in receipt of a pension" quite extraordinary. Is that a Spanish ruling? I'm sure many people either need to or like to supplement their pension by earning a bit of money or, as I do, at 82, I do a lot of stained glass work, for money, yet I have been having my pension for 17 years. Strange!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tio said:


> OK I take your point, I would obviously get some proper advice before I actually started it. I find your comment "you can't be self-employed (or employed for payment for that matter) when you are in receipt of a pension" quite extraordinary. Is that a Spanish ruling? I'm sure many people either need to or like to supplement their pension by earning a bit of money or, as I do, at 82, I do a lot of stained glass work, for money, yet I have been having my pension for 17 years. Strange!


I'm not quite sure how it works if you want to do some paid work if you're already retired 

But I do know that they won't activate a pension if someone is doing paid work


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tio said:


> OK I take your point, I would obviously get some proper advice before I actually started it. I find your comment "you can't be self-employed (or employed for payment for that matter) when you are in receipt of a pension" quite extraordinary. Is that a Spanish ruling? I'm sure many people either need to or like to supplement their pension by earning a bit of money or, as I do, at 82, I do a lot of stained glass work, for money, yet I have been having my pension for 17 years. Strange!


It is the rule in Spain, if you want to draw your pension (Spanish one) then you have to stop work. My barber recently became a pensionista and had to close his shop and to prove he no longer had a barber shop, turned it back into a spare room on the ground floor. (He is now peripatetic - you just telephone and he comes by your house shortly after with a travelling barber kit in a carrier bag.) 

I think the idea is that with so much unemployment in Spain, it is considered that if you are drawing a pension (being supported by the state) it is unfair and your job should be carried out by somebody who is currently without a job.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> he's correct that you can't be self-employed (or employed for payment for that matter) when you are in receipt of a pension - but from everything I've read, the way it works in Spain, is that you cannot get the pension until you stop paid work


Hi
How would this affect someone that cashed in their pension in lump some and then wanted to work, perhaps part time, now or later etc?
I assume once you have the cash in the bank or under your mattress or invested elsewhere that's your business and you can carry on working now or later?
And would there be any issues relating to pensions being paid in Euros rather than Sterling?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Hi
> How would this affect someone that cashed in their pension in lump some and then wanted to work, perhaps part time, now or later etc?
> I assume once you have the cash in the bank or under your mattress or invested elsewhere that's your business and you can carry on working now or later?
> And would there be any issues relating to pensions being paid in Euros rather than Sterling?


I probably wasn't clear. I'm talking about a state pension.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

I was a stained glass artist once but cannot get supplies here


----------



## Tio (Mar 28, 2013)

*Stained glass man*



Elyles said:


> I was a stained glass artist once but cannot get supplies here


Bit late in replying, sorry about that. Bit sad that you can't get stained glass in Spain. Can you get it from France? I know several suppliers in UK do send supplies abroad but you have to make sure they check out the cheapest freight firm as prices for postage do vary a lot. If you want some suggestions of suppliers let me know, it might be worth asking them to quote on freight.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tio said:


> Bit late in replying, sorry about that. Bit sad that you can't get stained glass in Spain. Can you get it from France? I know several suppliers in UK do send supplies abroad but you have to make sure they check out the cheapest freight firm as prices for postage do vary a lot. If you want some suggestions of suppliers let me know, it might be worth asking them to quote on freight.


Possibly use one of the 'man and van' guys who do regular trips to and from the UK.


----------

